# Doctor recommendation please



## dglopez025 (4 mo ago)

Hello All. Long story short...my brother is vacationing in Greece. A couple of days ago he slipped and fractured a rib. He may also have a hematoma. He is scheduled to get to Athens on 9/12 and is supposed to get another xray. Anyone have doctor recommendations? Thanks!


----------

